# Help! Lost my music!!!



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi!

Recently my Macbooks harddrive went and exploded so I lost EVERYTHING! Most stuff was ok to lose but losing my music is horrible. Thankfully I still have it on my ipod but I know that whenever I connect it up it itunes will wipe it and put on the non existent musi in my itunes. 

SO! Is there any reliable way that YOU have done to get music off of your ipod and onto your mac again. Dont say "try this program" etc as I need to know it works.

Thanks in advance 

a desperate

Mini 360 :thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Senuti: http://www.fadingred.com/senuti/ - does exactly what you'd expect.

Now you've suffered, you appreciate the importance of regular backups and there's nothing easier than Time Machine. Along with your new hard disk, buy and external one at least as large and get started with Time Machine.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cheers will give that a go. I had a backup but it didnt work when I tried to boot it. I never had time machine before as I didnt have OX X 10.5 only 10.4. Now I have Time machine Im backing up every day so it will be safe. Cheers! Will report back when its done.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

To stop iTunes automatically sync'ing when you connect the iPod, hold the Alt/Option key down when you launch iTunes with the iPod connected.

Anapod is another that'll let you pull songs off the iPod, and put them into the iTunes Music folder, or any other folder you point iTunes to under the Advanced tab in Preferences.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok so if I connect the ipod as it is now, will itunes automatically boot up and strip the music off or will it stay as it is? Sorry for asking but Im so scared I lose it all. Got over 5000 tracks!!!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Launch iTunes (9.0.2, one presumes you're using), and in Preferences, under Devices, you have a check box for preventing auto-syncing on connection.
Enable that, hit OK, then connect iPod.
You'll see all the tracks on the iPod's Library, and be able to play them.
Anapod or any of the other similar bits of software, will be able to copy the tracks off the iPod, into whichever folder you nominate.
Job done, especially if the utility can decode the filenames Apple uses. If not, and iTunes can play the files once added to its Library, then leave as is, or start renaming them manually.

That's it.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

PJS said:


> Launch iTunes (9.0.2, one presumes you're using), and in Preferences, under Devices, you have a check box for preventing auto-syncing on connection.
> Enable that, hit OK, then connect iPod.
> You'll see all the tracks on the iPod's Library, and be able to play them.
> Anapod or any of the other similar bits of software, will be able to copy the tracks off the iPod, into whichever folder you nominate.
> ...


I could kiss you!!! Its worked! All my music, podcasts, videos and pictures saved! Thank you so much!!! Anapod is brilliant!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If you're female, then I'd let you, but if not, then a high-five will suffice! :lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

High five it is then! :thumb: Its even saved my artowork. Not saved my play counts etc but im no fussed about that. Thanks again!


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I had my laptop nicked and lost everything. I reconnected my iPod and "transfer[ed] purchases" for everything I'd bought off iTunes and manually re-imported everything else from CDs


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

pdv40 said:


> I had my laptop nicked and lost everything. I reconnected my iPod and "transfer[ed] purchases" for everything I'd bought off iTunes and manually re-imported everything else from CDs


Yeh Im redownloading bought stuff now. The other stuff was "borrowed" from otehr sources....


----------

